# ADA additives is it necessary to use them?



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Depends on who you ask. Some people like @plantbrain (Tom Barr) do not use the additives, but there are others that swear by the additives like Penac P, powersand, etc. me, I follow Tom Barr's method and just use the Aquasoil and Ei dosing with CO2...seems to work okay for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Some of the stuff that the additives would provide you might already be getting in different ways. Like bacteria and/or carbon, etc. You really don't need them IMO. I've setup plenty of tank without.

BTW Don't waste your money on root capsules, the Aquasoil is loaded with nutrients you might make a mess with them in the AS.


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm a big fan of ADA (if you can't tell) and try to keep my setups as close to possible to Amano's recommendations. Despite that however, I do not use the soil additives in my tanks. For me it was mainly a cost saving measure and not a matter of usefulness. I do have Bacter 100 but I apply that to the Bio Rio in my canister filter every time I do maintenance. No clue if it's doing anything but also have never had issues.

The bottom line is, nobody on these forums can tell you for certain to what degree the additives do or don't benefit the tank. All that we know is that many successful ADA tanks have used the additives, so we at least know it won't harm the tank. Whether or not each additive is beneficial is widely debated. 

If you have the money and would like to keep your nature aquarium as close in style and spirit as an Amano tank then I say go for it.


----------



## rs1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks for the info everyone. Hey MadMensch I was thinking about the Bacter 100. Can you put that under the substrate?


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

I only use Amazonia and the super sand special. Never have I used the additives. I once had them in my cart and it was 80$ before shipping.. I giggled and removed them from my cart.
Here are three of my tanks that have just used power sand special and Amazonia.

Remember that ADA Is a retailer that wants to cross sell you. Why you you think they sell a 500$+ filter yet don't include bio rio? That's just something else for you to buy. 

I'm a fan of ADA, but not of all products. For all I know they are selling me powdered sugar. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

Tnalp said:


>


Hey Tnalp is that a fan at the top of your tanks? Mind if I ask where you got them?

Also, nice carpet! Very clean.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

MadMensch said:


> Hey Tnalp is that a fan at the top of your tanks? Mind if I ask where you got them?
> 
> Also, nice carpet! Very clean.




Thank you! Yep if you go on amazon and search aquarium fan they should pop up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Just aqua soil and go with the flow [emoji4]


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi, i live just around the corner from the green machine in the uk and they swear by additives etc but they have tons of money and stock loads of it on the shelf. Oh yes and its expensive as hell for what you get. There are loads of other cheaper options out there but as all the others have said, ADA was first sold to us as an idea that its a complete subtrate, all singing, all dancing and packed with everything you need for stunning plant growth. I'm new to using it, no additives and mine are doing ok. 
What i have done in the past it use fert tablets and crushed them up and spread them under the gravel on a layer of tropica plant subtrate and had amazing results. Much cheaper option. My little tank is about 2 months old and is doing great with amazonia on its own. My big tank is a week old, a combination of tropica subtrate, gravel and ada in some areas and thats doing ok too. Tnalp is right though its just something new for people to buy thats costs a lot. Good luck

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk

Big tank, 76gallon & little tank, 40ltrs
















Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## rs1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Great looking tanks. Are all of those lights ADA lights?


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

rs1 said:


> Great looking tanks. Are all of those lights ADA lights?




twinstar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

